

Ask HN: Is there a service to interpret raw genetic data from 23andMe? - houseofshards

Due to an FDA order, 23andMe no longer provides health related reports. However, I still have access to raw genetic data. Is there a service&#x2F;website where I can share this data (anonymously) to see genetic predisposition to various diseases ?
======
bbgm
You can try Promethease[1]. Before going to the Promethease site you should
probably go to the detail page on SNPedia[2], which also has desktop versions
available and a feature list[3]

\---

1\. [http://promethease.com/](http://promethease.com/)

2\.
[http://www.snpedia.com/index.php/Promethease](http://www.snpedia.com/index.php/Promethease)

3\.
[http://www.snpedia.com/index.php/Promethease/Features](http://www.snpedia.com/index.php/Promethease/Features)

~~~
cariaso
author of promethease here, happy to answer questions.

